# 31weeks Pregnant and type1 3year old



## Type 1 toddler (Jan 17, 2019)

Has anyone been in my position I'm 31weeks pregnant and have a recent diagnosed 3 year old and I'm so terrified of how I will cope with a newborn with all this happening I don't have family other than my partner and he is due to start a course in February I'm so so scared can someone help me? Has anyone else had a baby with a type 1 child?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi, I’m Sorry to hear about your toddler’s diagnosis.  From your post I take it you’re not a Type 1 yourself so you’re still learning about things ? Have I got that right ? 
I’m afraid I don’t have any experience with what you’re going through (sorry !) but can I suggest that you post in the parents section - you may have more luck there ?

 The only thing I can add is that it’s. Normal for a 3 yr to find it challenging to adapt to having a new sibling.  When you throw in having to deal with a type 1 diagnosis on top of all that it will be even more challenging for your little one.  Think lots and lots of TLC will be needed ! 
Sending hugs and hope you find some answers / solid advice .  Sorry I couldn’t be of any more help x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 18, 2019)

The parents forum on here is really great, we have a number of parents who know more than most actual diabetes and are the font of all knowledge.Try not to panic that won't help anyone.

Also as he grow he will learn more about it and become much more independant. What are his medical team like for support? Do you have someone you can call?


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello, congratulations and don't worry if you feel overwhelmed;  most mums feel overwhelmed most of the time anyway and although some people think there's status attached to pretending otherwise, not everyone is like that and it's ok to say 'actually this is really really scary and stressful' bevause it is. 
And that's BEFORE you factor in T1D!

No advice, I'm afraid;  thank goodness my kids haven't inherited my D gene (yet) but just wanted to give you a huge hug and say;  It'll become your new normal.

Trying to imagine being jn your shoes, Explaining to teachers, childminders etc what they need to know and encouraging your child not to be scared of their diabetes, sounds important from my perspective.  Hopefully resources are available for this....?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi and welcome. A new diagnosis for a child is a big stress and a huge learning curve but you will adjust. It’s normal to wonder how you will cope with a new baby anyway but adding diabetes into the mix adds to the stress. February is a long way off. By then you’ll be more in your groove with the diabetes and you’ll have a rhythm with baby and preschooler. Does your 3 year old go to nursery or preschool? Your diabetes team will be involved with getting them up to speed with the management if so. Have a chat to the health visitor before you have the baby and see if there is extra support available as you’re more at risk of PND having had a big shock, dealing with the daily management, and dealing with a newborn. 

You can apply for DLA for your 3 from 3 months post diagnosis. You can request and fill in the forms before the 3 months and as they’re a beast I would do it soon if you can. Your diabetes nurse will be able to give you a supporting letter and there are good notes on filling it in for a child with diabetes online. FWIW we get the mid rate for our 9 year old. 

Your diabetes team are there to support you as well as your child. Be open and honest with them about your fears and worries. 

We’re here for support as well as practical questions and the helpline is there if you need to talk to someone.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 11, 2019)

Just to point out the OP was in January.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 11, 2019)

Ah ooops


----------

